# To big?



## Adam Warren

I am making a backup of one of my dvds (american wedding) but the image is to big for the cd . i am using dvd shrink and dvd dscrypter to burn it fi that helps, what do i do?


----------



## Praetor

> I am making a backup of one of my dvds (american wedding) but the image is to big for the cd


Image? CD? What are you trying to do?


----------



## flip218

> but the image is to big for the cd



I hope that is a typo.  If not then hopefully you should be able to figure out why it will not work.

Keep in mind a cd can only hold 700MB.


----------



## dansilva

why dont you just burn into a dvd instead a cd, you will get a good picture and sound quality too and burning films into cd days are over  welcome to 22nd century please used dvds thank you!!


----------



## Adam Warren

*lol oops*

yeah its a typeo. haha. well, i have the files on my computer, whcih i put on using DVD shrink,  but the file is bigger then my DVD


----------



## dansilva

when u ripped the dvd into your Hard Drive you must have ripped it all try using Re-author to edit cuts out bits n pieces u dont need and make it compatable with 4.7GB


----------



## kof2000

deselect multiple languages and audios.


----------



## Praetor

> and burning films into cd days are over


Yeah only if you enjoy burning onto:
1. Overpriced media
2. Media that will scratch easier than ... talc.
3. The hassle of properly burning DVDs



> welcome to 22nd century please used dvds thank you!!


22nd? DVD sux0r. Mostly because 99% of the dvd burning population dont have the foggiest clue about burning DVDs (of course this isnt to say its any better than 99% with CDs either)



> whcih I put on using DVD shrink, but the file is bigger then my DVD


Well than ... thats what DVDshrink is um... for.


----------



## magicman

> Well than ... thats what DVDshrink is um... for.


The clue is in the title...


----------



## flip218

dansilva said:
			
		

> when u ripped the dvd into your Hard Drive you must have ripped it all try using Re-author to edit cuts out bits n pieces u dont need and make it compatable with 4.7GB



totally unnecessary ... most of the time (if not all) doing movie only will fit onto a single layer blank.



> I am making a backup of one of my dvds (american wedding) but the image is to big for the cd . i am using dvd shrink



I've done this movie w/ Shrink.  Full movie backup.  Most people who are new to Shrink check all the audio selections.  You only need to leave the AC3 audio.  Keep all english AC3 audio and uncheck the DTS 5.1-ch English.  That should free up alot of space.


----------



## robina_80

how big is it if its big use nero to shrink it to dvd 5 or use a 900mb cd


----------



## dansilva

> totally unnecessary ... most of the time (if not all) doing movie only will fit onto a single layer blank



well you can burn, but you will lose quality (picture), some.



> Yeah only if you enjoy burning onto:
> 1. Overpriced media
> 2. Media that will scratch easier than ... talc.
> 3. The hassle of properly burning DVDs



1. i dont know about in USA/Canada blank dvds (4.7) are in UK quite cheap you can get 25 Verbatim DVD-R for £7 at SVP Communication.

3. well i guess thats for beginners


----------



## SFR

dansilva said:
			
		

> 1. i dont know about in USA/Canada blank dvds (4.7) are in UK quite cheap you can get 25 Verbatim DVD-R for £7 at SVP Communication.


 
I have used Verbatim DVD+RW's and am not very impressed with them.... Still looking for a brand I would like enough to buy a second bundle from


----------



## flip218

> well you can burn, but you will lose quality (picture), some.



I've done a ton of backups and it's only a few movies where I've noticed a difference. Usually very long movies like Lord of the Rings.  I watch all my backups on a 65" big screen and they all look great.  I know people who watch their backups on HD big screens and they say they look great.  Just as long as you use "Perform deep analysis" you'll be fine and quite please.  And of course you could always use "Quality Enhancements" along with deep analysis for a better picture.



> when u ripped the dvd into your Hard Drive you must have ripped it all try using Re-author to edit cuts out bits n pieces u dont need and make it compatable with 4.7GB



Now keep in mind if you do use the re-author mode you will lose a working menu.  To keep a working menu and just the movie insert a still image or still picture for extras and/or un-reference material (insert in all except menu and main movie).

happy burning


----------



## flip218

SFR said:
			
		

> I have used Verbatim DVD+RW's and am not very impressed with them.... Still looking for a brand I would like enough to buy a second bundle from



Why were you unhappy?  Do you happen to know the media id on them?  And why RW's?


----------



## Blue

> Keep all english AC3 audio and uncheck the DTS 5.1-ch English



Will this not remove suround sound capability from the movie?


----------



## flip218

Blue said:
			
		

> Will this not remove suround sound capability from the movie?




I've never noticed a difference.  Thing is you have to keep all AC3, if you remove any of it you will lose audio completely.  And keeping DTS takes alot away from the picture.


----------



## SFR

flip218 said:
			
		

> Why were you unhappy? And why RW's?


 
I was unhappy because 3 of the 25 DVD's did not work correctly.



> And why RW's?


 
I record TV shows when I have to work and then put them on my DVD's... Yet once I've watch the shows.. why would I need to keep them? ..hence the RW's.


----------



## dansilva

> I was unhappy because 3 of the 25 DVD's did not work correctly



i have used Verbatim dvd-r throughout all my backing up proccess, i have never encountred any problems.


----------



## elmarcorulz

dansilva said:
			
		

> 1. i dont know about in USA/Canada blank dvds (4.7) are in UK quite cheap you can get 25 Verbatim DVD-R for £7 at SVP Communication.


 rip off, i get mine in 25pack Hyundai (not one coaster btw) for £3.50


----------



## Blue

> I've never noticed a difference. Thing is you have to keep all AC3, if you remove any of it you will lose audio completely. And keeping DTS takes alot away from the picture.



Guy... You need to write a how to on dvd burning and have it stickied.


----------



## flip218

Blue said:
			
		

> Guy... You need to write a how to on dvd burning and have it stickied.



thing is there is so many different ways to back up a movie and soo many different programs.

Plus, I can just link to the guides I learned on


----------



## flip218

there are a few people know that have written good guides that are really good.

http://www.dvdshrink.info/index.php
http://home.comcast.net/~bbmayo/
http://www.dvdplusvideo.com/tutorial007.html


----------



## Blue

Thanks .


----------

